# Irrigreen anyone?



## high leverage

Does anyone have a Irrigreen system in operation currently? I recently watched a local gardening program on PBS that had a segment on this system. I am in the process of planning a muti-head/ mute-zone system but the Irrigreen system looks like it would greatly simplify the process.

http://irrigreen.com


----------



## William

I just watched the video. Sounds great! I only wish someone would come up with a inground moisture device that would automatically turn them on when needed and only run when needed.


----------



## J_nick

MrMeaner posted about this a while back. It seems neat but I would like to see some first hand experience with them. There is a reason modern systems are set to head to head coverage. Sprinklers don't water the ground directly beneath them so they rely on the head next to it. Watching the video water doesn't hit the ground till about a foot away from the sprinkler. You'd have a nice 2' diameter dead spot right in the middle of your lawn.


----------



## g-man

^ also, it is not clear how even the coverage is. They dont discuss in their website the how even it is, mostly that it is easier to install.

Edit: I found this in the FAQ.
"The Genius Sprinkler "thinks" in inches of water not gallons. Each rotation of the head distributes .055 inches of water uniformly everywhere in the zone. This is due to the combination our patent-pending 14 port nozzle and patent-pending algorithms that control the speed of the rotation; faster on short throws (5 ft.) and slower on longer throws (30 ft.), and automatically for all distances in between, maintaining a uniform precipitation rate. The Server computes the run time for each zone, and you set the run time for each zone on the clock or mobile app to get the precipitation you want; six rotations at .055" equals .33 inches, and so on."

So each head is a main (pressured water), therefore a leak would be interesting.


----------



## high leverage

J_nick said:


> MrMeaner posted about this a while back. It seems neat but I would like to see some first hand experience with them. There is a reason modern systems are set to head to head coverage. Sprinklers don't water the ground directly beneath them so they rely on the head next to it. Watching the video water doesn't hit the ground till about a foot away from the sprinkler. *You'd have a nice 2' diameter dead spot right in the middle of your lawn.*


The lawn shown in the segment had no such dead spot. If I remember correctly it was the OKC Botanical Garden that uses the system. Segment can be seen on PBS/ OETA Oklahoma Gardening


----------



## Colonel K0rn

For what it's worth, I called the company directly to get some more information about installation of the system prior to the renovation of my front yard. I never got a callback.


----------



## high leverage

Link to the Oklahoma Garden episode. Irrigreen is at the 10:35 mark.


----------



## gatormac2112

It looked like it was missing the edges and totally skipped a corner just so it wouldn't spray the concrete.


----------



## IdahoH20

I installed an IrriGreen system at my house in May of this year 2017. The system has 5 Genius sprinklers, 3 in the front yard and 2 in the back yard. The IrriGreen controller also runs an existing MP Rotator zone and a spray zone. I have over 20 years of experience in irrigation wholesale and I can tell you that this system is a game changer. I would be happy to answer any questions that you might have about my system. I have no dry spots in my yard so the IrriGreen heads have very good coverage. They do put a lot of water out, .055" per revolution. As for the edges, I found that as long as you have the water throwing 12"-18" from an edge you will not have a dry spot. I watched the video of the Oklahoma Botanical Garden and I agree that head looked like it was no where close to hitting the edges. Maybe their climate is forgiving enough not to see it? In Idaho where I live we get on average under 10" of rainfall. We live in a very dry high dessert climate, that in the summer we will lose .30" per day to ET (EvapoTransperation). I was able to save over 70,000 gallons of water this irrigation season with the IrriGreen system over last year with a very efficient system running a Rachio controller. Great product if you have clean water and the right site.


----------



## high leverage

IdahoH20 said:


> I installed an IrriGreen system at my house in May of this year 2017. The system has 5 Genius sprinklers, 3 in the front yard and 2 in the back yard. The IrriGreen controller also runs an existing MP Rotator zone and a spray zone. I have over 20 years of experience in irrigation wholesale and I can tell you that this system is a game changer. I would be happy to answer any questions that you might have about my system. I have no dry spots in my yard so the IrriGreen heads have very good coverage. They do put a lot of water out, .055" per revolution. As for the edges, I found that as long as you have the water throwing 12"-18" from an edge you will not have a dry spot. I watched the video of the Oklahoma Botanical Garden and I agree that head looked like it was no where close to hitting the edges. Maybe their climate is forgiving enough not to see it? In Idaho where I live we get on average under 10" of rainfall. We live in a very dry high dessert climate, that in the summer we will lose .30" per day to ET (EvapoTransperation). I was able to save over 70,000 gallons of water this irrigation season with the IrriGreen system over last year with a very efficient system running a Rachio controller. Great product if you have clean water and the right site.


What was the total cost for your setup?


----------



## IdahoH20

I have right around $2,000.00 invested in equipment. That includes 300' of 1-1/4" poly mainline, flow meter, Server, Controller, 5 Genius sprinklers, wire, DBRY-6 connectors, clamps, fittings, etc. Install was done by me so no labor costs. I estimated that it would cost me $1,600.00 in equipment to install a traditional system with pressure regulated MP Rotators and a smart clock like a Rachio or a Hydrowise. Labor to install a traditional system on my place would have been brutal with all of the existing mature trees I have. This is the primary reason I wanted to try the IrriGreen system. I'm very glad I went this route!


----------



## Jarodroberts

William said:


> I just watched the video. Sounds great! I only wish someone would come up with a inground moisture device that would automatically turn them on when needed and only run when needed.


The Irrigreen Genius System does work with soil and/or rain sensors! In fact, better than existing weather tracking 'smart controllers', the Irrigreen system could actually be more accurate in your very own micro-climate with a soil sensor in each zone.
I haven't gone that far, but have used the Toro Soil Sensor and also have a system in with a Rain Bird rain sensor that the customer installed herself.


----------



## Jarodroberts

gatormac2112 said:


> It looked like it was missing the edges and totally skipped a corner just so it wouldn't spray the concrete.


I have installed over 15 Irrigreen system and would say that the tracking of the lawn edges is very precise, especially for a sprinkler head that can irrigate an area nearly 2000sqft with one head. You can set many points when programming the shape of watering. You will want to set more points around corners and curves, while along a straight line you only need to set the two corners. I've found that along a long straight edge, I will often put another 'anchor' midway to help the tracking of the edge if needed. You do need to keep in mind how level or plumb the sprinkler is installed (as this will have an impact on your uniform distribution from the head to the edge. 
All in all, this system is the future of sprinklers!


----------



## Jarodroberts

high leverage said:


> J_nick said:
> 
> 
> 
> MrMeaner posted about this a while back. It seems neat but I would like to see some first hand experience with them. There is a reason modern systems are set to head to head coverage. Sprinklers don't water the ground directly beneath them so they rely on the head next to it. Watching the video water doesn't hit the ground till about a foot away from the sprinkler. *You'd have a nice 2' diameter dead spot right in the middle of your lawn.*
> 
> 
> 
> The lawn shown in the segment had no such dead spot. If I remember correctly it was the OKC Botanical Garden that uses the system. Segment can be seen on PBS/ OETA Oklahoma Gardening
Click to expand...

That's correct...and has been my experience too. I have never experienced a dry spot near the Irrigreen head. The nozzle emits water about 4 inches from the head constantly while the zone is on...So, capillary action in the soil allows for even distribution of the water and drives that water into the soil itself. This is exactly how Irrigreen saves on water...it really does do a great job of getting all the water into the SOIL that you are trying to water.


----------



## LawnChaney

Does anyone know what the replacement cost of an Irrigreen Genius 2 head is? I'm told by friends with other in-ground irrigation systems that they typically have to replace a head every 1-2 years. So real cost of ownership should include this factor.


----------



## Gibby

@IdahoH20 could you give an update on your system? I working on getting a quote for my yard now.


----------



## doctorman

would really appreciate an update on this if anyone has it


----------



## hsvtoolfool

Old thread warning!

I love the theory and this may be the future of irrigation. But I personally won't install such a "radical" system without long-term reliability tests. The obvious trade-off for a "smart" head is that they are much more expensive and delicate. What is each head's cost? What is the expected service life? Will the company be in business 5 years from now?

As for the "Irrigreen" company itself, my "Snake Oil" spidey-sense is tingling. Maybe it's just me, but I strongly dislike sketchy marketing that relies on hyperbole. I'm getting a strong late-night "ShamWow" infomercial vibe from their YouTube videos.

First, showing a poorly designed and/or poorly maintained conventional irrigation system as a comparison is ridiculous. You might as well show a fat old guy wearing shorts and black dress socks watering his lawn with an antique metal can.

Second, why present false data for conventional sprinkler coverage? Have they never heard of an Irrigation Audit? I can physically measure the coverage every across every square foot of my lawn. I know for a fact that coverage is not 195% in the middle where all my heads overlap. I'm pretty sure RainBird and Hunter are not totally incompetent.

Third, the testimony in this thread is from folks that have between 1 to 3 posts. This thread is 2+ years old. They obviously joined the forum just to promote this product. Yuck.

Now having said all that, I can be won over. Let's go back to Lou Anella at Oklahoma State University in a couple years and if he still likes Irrigreen. Show me several more public gardens which adopted the system. Show me independent review videos by professional landscapers using this system for 5 years. What is the reliability? What problems did they have?


----------



## Gibby

@hsvtoolfool good catch on the number of posts of some of the folks. Bummer  I really really like the idea, b/c if I don't go with this. I have about 1000' feet of irrigation lines to fix since the pool and concrete are just about done.


----------



## creediddy2021

Does anyone have recent installs of the Irrigreen? How much did it cost?


----------



## Grass Clippins

@creediddy2021 This whole thing is a little suspect. i was watching a GCi video and thought I'd search the thread for Irrigreen info. Notice the two people who posted above (@Jarodroberts and @IdahoH20 ) created accounts to comment and only commented on this thread. Jarrod Roberts was a trainer for Irrigreen up until 2018. The other guy is probably the same situation. A little disclosure would have been nice. If this were the future of irrigation you'd think that other big names in the industry would follow. I think it's a great concept but I'd hate to get stuck with an obsolete system in the event they go out of business.


----------



## creediddy2021

I just saw the latest GCI video. He will be using two sprinkler system. He said he will eventually replace his conventional sprinkler system with Irrigreen. He said the only downfall to the Irrigreen sprinkler are the bottom sprayers shoot out water heavier than more of a mist as this will shift the seeds near the grade of dirt and could cause an even grade or barespot due to lack of seed. That is very minor.

I believe this system is the future. I went through a consultation and only need 5 sprinkler heads rather than 25 heads for my lawn. That seems like a way better trade off than digging and trenching 25 heads in my yard whereas 5 heads and less than 200 ft of cabling. This system looks like the real deal. I just wanted to get feedback from some owners.


----------



## bernstem

@creediddy2021 Let us know if you install it and how it works. I would be very curious to hear from a real end user rather than an installer on how well it works. It definitely looks interesting.

edit: typo


----------



## g-man

I will be more interested in the long term reliability. For example: how does it handle hardwater? I noticed some very small holes for the nozzle that can get plugged. Also, what is the process if the motor breaks? Do you have to dig all of that out? Do you still blow the system with a compressor?


----------



## Amoo316

I noticed the same thing Pete noticed when Lawn Whisperer put out his video about it about a week prior.

I would agree with most, that a smart sprinkler is the future. I'm also not a fan of being a beta tester. I do believe smart sprinklers of this type will be the future, if it's irrigreen or some other remains to be seen.


----------



## creediddy2021

I appreciate Bern! I am not sure when I will commit, but since we only have really less than 3 good months this year until winter I may wait until next season. I have my above ground irrigation I use for now with Orbit wifi controller and Orbit heads. It works very well.

I got the off the phone with a local installer that installs conventional irrigation systems and he thought I was lying or I was being lied by Irrigreen that my lawn would only require 5 sprinkler heads and less than 200 ft of cabling/piping. He goes..."I have been installing sprinklers for 32 years and he goes no way!"...Again he is very bias and doesn't want to change his ways...that's how I look at him...He said that I would need at least 30 sprinklers for roughly 6-7 zones to cover my yard. He quoted me $4k-$5k range. Again they need to justify the money of installing the water backflow, piping, heads for his $4k-$5k. Again less trenching and sprinkler head liability over a convential system.


----------



## creediddy2021

g-man said:


> I will be more interested in the long term reliability. For example: how does it handle hardwater? I noticed some very small holes for the nozzle that can get plugged. Also, what is the process if the motor breaks? Do you have to dig all of that out? Do you still blow the system with a compressor?


Good point G-man. At least you get a 2-year manufacturer warranty and 3-year 24/7 online monitoring and weather-based control service. They at least back their products, in which is nice.

Yes I asked about that...if the motor in the head breaks within the 2 years they will send you out a replacement. Their company does not perform any installs. So everything is either DIY or sourcing your own plumber/landscaper/irrigation company to install the unit and heads. Yes it would require a dig out and replace. Yes I believe you can blow water with a compressor similar to the convential system as well.


----------



## MasterMech

Amoo316 said:


> I noticed the same thing Pete noticed when Lawn Whisperer put out his video about it about a week prior.
> 
> I would agree with most, that a smart sprinkler is the future. I'm also not a fan of being a beta tester. I do believe smart sprinklers of this type will be the future, if it's irrigreen or some other remains to be seen.


I want to see similar tech used for golf or sports turf heads before saying it's the new sliced bread. A head that could alter the water distribution due to seasonal changes (shade, hot spots, etc.).... I think you'd have most turf pro's attention, even if the heads themselves needed a little more care than usual.

Maybe something like this already exists for the professional turf world. Unfortunately my professional turf irrigation experience was state of the art in 1957. :mrgreen:

ETA: Networked control for heads on a single or manifold of main lines does indeed sound pretty sweet.


----------



## creediddy2021

You can check out the design estimator for Irrigreen...

https://design.irrigreen.com/

Its pretty cool!


----------



## MasterMech

creediddy2021 said:


> You can check out the design estimator for Irrigreen...
> 
> https://design.irrigreen.com/
> 
> Its pretty cool!


Thanks for the link!, You're right, that is pretty cool.

I don't think we're going to see a lot of these systems deployed to big lawns until the price per head comes down. I could do my lawn with 12 heads, theoretically. $5,700 just in materials. :shock: And I still get to dig/install everything myself. :bd:


----------



## creediddy2021

MasterMech said:


> creediddy2021 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can check out the design estimator for Irrigreen...
> 
> https://design.irrigreen.com/
> 
> Its pretty cool!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the link!, You're right, that is pretty cool.
> 
> I don't think we're going to see a lot of these systems deployed to big lawns until the price per head comes down. I could do my lawn with 12 heads, theoretically. $5,700 just in materials. :shock: And I still get to dig/install everything myself. :bd:
Click to expand...

That's true! The cost per head is expensive. Can't wait until this goes mainstream as companies like Rainbird and Hunter could make these more affordable. I believe the controller is around $1800. That's where the majority of the money is going towards within the purchase.


----------



## BBLOCK

Pete from CGI turf on YouTube just put some in, and I believe the lawn whisperer on YouTube did and example for anyone curious


----------



## MasterMech

BBLOCK said:


> Pete from CGI turf on YouTube just put some in, and I believe the lawn whisperer on YouTube did and example for anyone curious


Been following Pete's KBG reno in the "test plot".


----------



## MrM5J21

Anybody have anything new on this setup? I have slow yield well and can't do a traditional system and I'm wondering with less heads if this might be an option. Also wondering if this is only DIY. I'd want somebody to put it in.


----------



## g-man

The irrigation heads should not matter relative to a low yield well. The lawn needs 620 gallons of water per 1000sqft to get you 1in. What is the yield of your well?


----------



## trj1470

I read this thread before buying this system as a homeowner, and now that I've had it all summer I can give some feedback.

The heads work well, now that I have them dialed in I'm using less water than ever before and have minimal dry spots. My billing cycle mid-July to mid-Aug I used 30% less water than my historical low and more even coverage. However, that is coming from an old system that was a below-average install. The throw distance does vary as pressure fluctuates, so I did have to go out some late nights and early mornings to program the heads at the time and pressure they will normally run at so they didn't over or underthrow at the long distance points.

The Iphone app works well, Android app is way behind the curve. Missing several important features and consistent connectivity issues. So I would not recommend this system unless you have access to an IOS device. I have Android, but I'll often just borrow my wife's Iphone to make changes to avoid the hassle.

Irrigreen support is hit or miss. If you get on one of their Zoom calls they're very helpful. But many of my emails on feature questions went unanswered. Even getting an answer on my shipping date was a hassle, it was 2-3 times what the salesman told me and it took a ton of follow-up to get a straight answer. But when I needed an extra part for my install they were very responsive and sent it quickly.


----------



## Automate

trj1470 said:


> The throw distance does vary as pressure fluctuates, so I did have to go out some late nights and early mornings to program the heads at the time and pressure they will normally run at so they didn't over or underthrow at the long distance points.


Thanks for the review. Did you consider putting in a pressure regulator to maintain steady pressure?


----------

